# Colubrids > Ratsnakes >  Baird's Rat Snake Info

## aurum

I'm doing research for a Baird's rat snake, so if anyone has any information or experience with them please post it here  :Smile:

----------


## Jellybeans

I know this is right up somebody alley and I'm sure they'll reply soon....
Bogertophis

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-16-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

I'm gonna pretty much repeat what I already said privately... :Wink: 

Baird's rat snakes are great choice for a pet...they are typically mellow snakes that are great pets to handle. I recommend keeping them in a glass tank of the appropriate size- you could start off with a 20 or 30 gal.- it will take a while for them to outgrow it, but depending on gender (as to how long they get as adults) you'll eventually need a larger tank. My largest ones were housed in 50 gal. glass tanks. You want a screen top (secured so they cannot push off) because they are more of a desert type species that requires fresh air, not the closed-in way that BPs are typically kept. They love to climb on branches so I wedge branches in their cage diagonally as for my other rat snakes (currently Florida rat snakes & corn snakes).

My house (room) temps. are roughly 70* in winter & 80* in summer, & it's fine if those are the ambient temps. in their cages too. I used UTH under part of the tank- it should be mid to upper 80's over the UTH (in cage) & as with most snakes, a cool & warm side hides are used, & a water bowl (-doesn't have to be large). Baird's rat snakes are similar to a corn snake, only they like it slightly warmer & they get larger/longer. They'll happily eat f/t mice of the appropriate size. Their markings change as they grow from hatchlings, and the older they get, the more colors show between their scales. They're curious & docile...excellent pets, & not hard to keep.

You mentioned your plans to get a 40 gal. glass tank...
A 40 gal. will take quite a while for him to outgrow, but fyi, my males were at least 6' long, & friendly as could be...I took them to meet the public in programs.
It was years ago, I had a breeding group of them....a male that lived the longest made it to 26 years of age. Your summer house temps. (74-78*) sound fine...
most ppl run more AC than I do, lol. In a larger tank, it's a good idea to have both UTH, & an optional basking light (-controlled by rheostat, dim it way down), 
but a hatchling probably won't be brave enough to climb & thus make use of over-head light for quite some time, so the UTH is a must, & the overhead should 
be considered supplemental heat...very helpful in winter too. When you watch your snake you'll see what he uses & prefers. This may be a "ball python" forum 
but I'm first & foremost a rat snake lover.  :Wink:  I prefer their ease of care & greater curiosity & activity.  :Snake:

----------

aurum (04-17-2019),_distaff_ (04-17-2019),_pretends2bnormal_ (04-16-2019)

----------

